# Look out!



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice find. He looks somewhat peeved at being disturbed.


----------



## Pole_benda (Mar 13, 2011)

Great capture! I would have not got anywhere near that thing. What lens did you use? Only way I would have got an image of it, is with 500mm lens.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pic, but he gives me the creeps.....


----------

